# swallowing upset stomach



## littlebuddy (May 15, 2011)

Hi there ...

I think this may be the right place to post this. I am currently concerned about my babae boy Little Buddy. It is very early here tho' for some reason he is swallowing a lot which he does when his stomach hurts him. It is concerning because I don't like it when he gets this way.

All I fed him was his usual dog food ... anyone else heard of it or used it by the name of Party Animal Grain Free Chicken Formula ?? Most brand of dog foods seem to make him ill and since the recalls on many dog food brands I am at a loss ... mainly because of the reports on deaths from certain foods. I was feeding him Cesar until I read that wasn't good for him.

Anyone elses chihuahua get like this or had this happen ??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would see the vet,he may have something lodged in his throat


----------



## littlebuddy (May 15, 2011)

He had a stomach ache. It wasn't something lodged in his throat. Also, I did forget to mention he has a narrow esophagus.


----------

